# Great FREE Android app for all the best free and heavily discounted Kindle books



## James Fraser (Mar 15, 2013)

I have just put the finishing touches on my free Book Shepherd Android app 

It's now live, so can download it from here for free: http://bit.ly/BookShepherdAndroid

Info on the app

Instantly gain access to the best free and heavily discounted Kindle books in real time!

Our feeds are constantly updating, so you'll always have access to new and exciting Kindle freebies and deals.

The Book Shepherd app will automatically sync with our servers so you can grab the best free Kindle books and deals as they go live.

You can view all the information about a book from within the Book Shepherd app. Then you can click through to the '1-Click' installer button on Amazon. From there your book will be synced seamlessly with your Kindle device or with the Kindle app on your Android smartphone / tablet.

Download the app now to start enjoying all these free Kindle books and heavily discounted Kindle books!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey James -- going to move this to Fire Talk as it's an app rather than a book or website or blog.  The rules are generally the same though -- no posts within 7 days and you can have just this one thread to promote it.

Is it available on Amazon as well?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't find it in the Kindle store.. it did bring up a link Shepherding Application and that brings you to a site where you can apply for jobs.  Maybe even as a shepherd?

Hopefully this will be available through Amazon.


----------



## DeeNH (Dec 3, 2010)

Agreed, looks like this would be a great app but the link takes you to Google Play (store) and the message "You don't have any devices" appears under the Install button.  I'm still within 24 hours of owning my Fire so maybe I don't get it but I believe the app needs to appear in the Amazon/Kindle store for it to be available for the Fire. Yes?  Again, it looks cool.  I'll try looking for it another time.

Kindle Keyboard owner since 2010
Kindle Fire HD 7" since 24 hours ago


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not the one to provide details, having never sideloaded.  But you can do that and get certain apps that are not available via Amazon.  Perhsps someone will come along with that info.  I've just stuck with Amazon, thus far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can load apps from elsewhere than Amazon, but NOT from Google Play.

You have to set the device to accept apps from unknown sources. Then go to an app vendor site like 1Mobile or GetJar and download it using the browser. At this point, it is supposed to appear in 'Downloads' when you tap the three bar menu icon in Silk and you should be able to tap the file to load the app. But this is not always working properly.

However, there's an app you can get at Amazon called Easy Installer. With that, you should be able to install any app from off-Amazon once you get it downloaded.


----------

